# Hello



## alexei (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm a stagehand from Pittsburgh,PA, thats I.A.T.S.E. Local 3. We work at the Benedum Center, which has one of the Country's largest stages, Also Heinz Hall
home of the Pittsburgh symphony and Mellon Arena (for rock concerts).


----------



## Hughesie (Feb 18, 2010)

Welcome to Controlbooth! 

The community is pretty friendly around here and im sure one of the regulars will be around to welcome you formally in the next few minutes.


----------



## Anvilx (Feb 18, 2010)

Hughesie said:


> Welcome to Controlbooth!
> 
> The community is pretty friendly around here and im sure one of the regulars will be around to welcome you formally in the next few minutes.



Hey what are you talking about your fairly regular.

Alexei, Welcome. Please check out the wiki and don't forget the search function, they are your friends.


----------



## Hughesie (Feb 18, 2010)

Anvilx said:


> Hey what are you talking about your fairly regular.



I was banished from these parts many moons ago, you will notice i hardly posted in the last 6 months.


----------



## Anvilx (Feb 18, 2010)

Yeah, I actually noticed about an hour ago. I was searching the forums when I came across a post by you and I said to myself, "Hmm, that Hughesie, he hasn't been around here in awhile." Fascinating story, I know, but is ironic that shortly after that I ran into you here.


----------



## Kelite (Feb 18, 2010)

Good to see you're back, Hughesie. Do try to be a good example for the other chill-ren...


----------

